# New to the area, have a boat



## scooby (May 22, 2014)

Hey guys, found this site on Google. I just moved down here a few weeks back. Few things about me - I've been fly fishing for over 25 years and salt water fly fishing for 20. I guided out in Wyoming for a few summers and have a lot of experience, just none here. I have a Hewes Light Tackle 20 ft. flats boat with a poling platform. I've taken my boat out twice - once over at Jim's boat launch on the causeway near Pace in the Escambia River, and today I put in at that public boat ramp right at the foot of the bridge that goes over to Gulf Breeze. I rode around over to Bayou Grande, then over to the back side of Pensacola Beach. I've seen a lot of dirty water. Where do you guys go for clear water? Is it just this time of year that the water is so off color in-shore? Any tips would be great - and I'm looking for cool people to fish with. I've fished SE Louisiana a number of times and am hoping for some sight fishing opportunities around here. FYI, I'm a catch and release guy too. Thanks!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

We are still feeling the effects of the 2 feet of rain in 24 hours from a few weeks ago..


----------



## scooby (May 22, 2014)

Well, that happened about 3 days after I got here. Wondered if that was still the problem! Are the areas I was in normally clear?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Clean water east of the pass if you run a bit. The bay is garbage right now.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

What you are looking for is only possible in the winter down there. We go in the biloxi marsh mainly for site casting.

Try fishing the lights at night.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Sight fishing is only available in the winter?? I think someone is pulling your leg. Welcome to the area. There is great fly fishing (and sight fishing) year round. You have the perfect inshore boat. Once the water clears up (and it will), you can chase schools of spanish mackerel around the pass, sight fish for big redfish along the beaches, and my personal favorite and most productive for big speckled trout on fly - fishing the dock lights at night. Then there is the cobia run in the spring - the echelon of sight fishing… 

Yes, the entire bay is "normally" clear. Heavy rain mucks it up for a while, but it tends to clear up pretty quick, especially during heavy tidal flow. Tight lines.


----------



## scooby (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, FurBurger. I found some clear water on Saturday running around on an R and D mission around the Big Lagoon area. Going back with a buddy to actually fish some of it later this week, I saw a couple schools of small trout and a few reds there. I'm really hoping that the Escambia River gets clear because that river and bay is 5 minutes from my house. Those grass edges looked to be amazing habitat even in dirty water.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

scooby said:


> Thanks for the reply, FurBurger. I found some clear water on Saturday running around on an R and D mission around the Big Lagoon area. Going back with a buddy to actually fish some of it later this week, I saw a couple schools of small trout and a few reds there. I'm really hoping that the Escambia River gets clear because that river and bay is 5 minutes from my house. Those grass edges looked to be amazing habitat even in dirty water.


The slot redfish bite really heats up from Thanksgiving on through the winter in the Escambia river. Also great trout fishing. I've had many a memorable day fishing the river mouth with big clousers on sunny, cold days.


----------

